# Anyone know anything about....



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

The retail version of IPB I have purchashed it from there official vendor, I have insalled it successfully, I am coming accross errors such as:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 393216 bytes) in C:\wamp\www\Forum\cache\skin_cache\cacheid_2\skin_profile.php on line 141

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 393216 bytes) in C:\wamp\www\Forum\cache\skin_cache\cacheid_2\skin_profile.php on line 616

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1572864 bytes) in C:\wamp\www\Forum\cache\skin_cache\cacheid_2\skin_profile.php on line 1117

All of them are along the same lines, the forum works fine people can sign up and everything, but it just keep coming up with this when you try to open a topic or submit a topic....any ideas?


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

Never used the program BUT it looks like its a memory issue check you setting for 8M somewhere and increase it??


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok will do thanks 

Also anyone know anything about Vbulletin....or "Cookie_Security_Hash" I have to enter one but I don't know what I need to put for it


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

1. Talk to your host.
2. If it is on your local server go to php.ini and change:
memory_limit = 8M
--TO:
memory_limit = 12M
3. Put this in showthread.php page or any other page that gives you the error. *ini_set("memory_limit","12M");*


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am the host


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok for some reason that did not work and where it points it out to me, I goto that file look for the corresponding line number (1117) and it has no memory limit or anything to do with memory there.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Post the file as an attach.


----------



## kbtechnical (May 24, 2007)

I am also facing the same Issue I am the Host of the portal(Localhost) I have already made the changes in the php.ini file but still I am facing the same issue

Anyone can help????


----------

